# Which processor family to choose

## fangwen

Hi,

I am going to install gentoo on my laptop, but I have problem with my processor family.

Here is my cpuinfo:

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 42

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz

stepping   : 7

cpu MHz      : 1100.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 4190.77

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 42

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz

stepping   : 7

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 4190.32

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 2

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 42

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz

stepping   : 7

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 2

initial apicid   : 2

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 4190.35

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 3

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 42

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz

stepping   : 7

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 3

initial apicid   : 3

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 4190.36

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

So which processor family should I choose when compiling the kernel? I'm not sure it's "Pentium Pro" or "Core 2 / newer Xeon".

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi fangwen,

If the cpuinfo above was raised with the gentoo boot CD, your processor family is "Generic-x86-64".

G'Luck

----------

## fangwen

 *ferreirafm wrote:*   

> Hi fangwen,
> 
> If the cpuinfo above was raised with the gentoo boot CD, your processor family is "Generic-x86-64".
> 
> G'Luck

 

I ran this command under Ubuntu. There is no "Generic-x86-64" option.

----------

## DaggyStyle

Core 2/newer Xeon

----------

## krinn

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> Core 2/newer Xeon

 

----------

## ferreirafm

Sorry for the wrong information. This thread was also useful for me cause the CPU I am running is "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7" and I have been using the "Generic-x86-64" option with the kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r8. I understood that such option is not available anymore for newer kernels. Anyway, thanks.

----------

